# Michelin Agilis load ratings



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I've just had a new Agilis Camping fitted on the front and when I got home noticed that it was the right size but it was an 118R load rating rather than the 116R as fitted to the other wheels.

The 116R's states max load of 1250kgs at 80psi where as the 118R's is marked at 1320kgs at 75psi. So for the same weight I can run the 118's with a lower pressure.

So on my particular van which is 2200kgs on the front axle I should be running the 116 at 70psi whereas the 118 should be running at 62psi.

Quite honestly I would like to run at 62psi as the ride is quite harsh at 70psi.

Do I have a problem with different load ratings on the same axle.

Richard


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

IMO, no and I'd be happy if I had one tyre rated at 116 and the other at 118. I'd also be ok with running them both at 62psi.

Edit - maybe changed my mind. Is your 2200kg based on an actual weighbridge weight or the plated axe weight? Based on the theoretical pressures, weight and load index, indeed you are correct in saying that the 116 should be at 70.4psi based on 2200kg. 

Even if you average out the kg per tyre, that still gives an average pressure of 68.5psi per tyre.

Interesting question though.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I'd be inclined to buy another 118 and put both new tyres on the rear as the tyre manufactures recommend.


.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

eurajohn said:


> I'd be inclined to buy another 118 and put both new tyres on the rear as the tyre manufactures recommend.
> .


+1 :wink2:


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

deefordog said:


> +1 :wink2:


Plus 2

Sal


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, the rears were new about a year back and when I measured them they had only worn less than a mm in 6000 miles. 

Also the 118R tyre had a yellow spot in the middle of the tyre wall. When I asked the fitter he said this is where the manufacturer indicates the high spot of the tyre to help with balancing. Have to say he didn't put much weight on the rims.

I've never seen this before. The 116R tyre has no yellow spot.

Richard


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not all manufacturers spot their tyres, if used they can be either yellow or red and are used as a guide for the tyre fitter.

See link for full explanation.

Terry

http://www.tirebusiness.com/article...s-those-color-coded-sidewall-markings-serve-a


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

RichardD said:


> Thanks for the responses, the rears were new about a year back and when I measured them they had only worn less than a mm in 6000 miles.
> 
> Also the 118R tyre had a yellow spot in the middle of the tyre wall. When I asked the fitter he said this is where the manufacturer indicates the high spot of the tyre to help with balancing. Have to say he didn't put much weight on the rims.
> 
> ...


The reason I suggested putting a new set on the rear, is that the tyre manufacturers say that front or rear wheel drive, if only fitting two new tyres then they should be at the rear of the vehicle.

.


----------

